# Satallite Radio Installation?



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Where would be the best place to install a satallite radio in a 05 GTO? I am trying to figure out where to put one without it being in the way. My GTO has a manual transmission. Any pics that you may have would help.

Joseph Ortega
Houston, TX 

:confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have my XM Commander stashed in the compartment near the shifter...works great!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Is it easy to see while you are driving?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

jortegasr said:


> Is it easy to see while you are driving?


easy enough...and I drive _a lot._


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry for the dark pic, i can get a better quality pic tomorrow if you would like, This is the Sirius Sportster Replay. Easy to see when driving, easy to reach, and never in the way. Also it doesn't make the two lower compartments unusable.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I took out the storage tray on the bottom of the Center Console. You have to take the entire center console off to remove the cover, but once the player is installed it looks great and very professional. 

I placed the antenna right behind my CHMSL. 


Car is in the garage at home. Will take pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Just Curious, What model/comany are you going to install?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I too have the Sirius Sport model. Mounted it right below the ashtray in the compartment under it. Easy to see (without polarized sunglasses on).

JET


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Ha, ya, I've noticed the polarized lens thing too, but its the same on the XM model that my wife has. Thus the only draw back to the polarized lenses i've found so far.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a MyFi mounted on the dash next to the steering wheel. I widened a couple of the holes in front of the warning chime to accomodate screws, and you can see the display thru the steering wheel. It's very inconspicuous, and I don't have to look away from the road to see it-it's always in my field of view. I can't seem to get my pics on here but if someone can help me out I'll post them.


----------

